# What age can they eat bran?



## louandivy

I was just eating a bowl of sultana bran and Ivy started picking out bits of bran and munching on them, so I gave Ivy a little bowl of dry sultana bran and she loved it...in fact when she was done she handed the bowl to me with a pleading look in her eyes for more :rofl: But then I remembered that it is recommended not to give your baby bran when weaning, what age is it okay for them to eat it? It was a very small bowl, only a few handfuls but I thought it would be a very healthy and filling snack if it was okay for her to eat. Thanks :flower:


----------



## babydevil1989

i didnt know you couldnt! whoops tobys had it for the last year! x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I think it's one of those things that generally, you shouldn't give loads of every day but occasionally or a little bit is fine - apparently it can be very filling and spoil their appetite for other foods. Mind you I've always had to give Ruby high fibre foods on Dr advice as she gets constipated otherwise and it never seems to particularly fill her up and she really likes bran flakes, weetabix crispy bran, etc.


----------



## KittyVentura

I have no idea...

But I read the title of this thread as "What age can they eat BRAIN?"


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

^ so did I! I was like, wow Lou is an adventurous eater!


----------



## karlilay

Lol Kitty me to.. i had the brain scene from silence of the lambs in my mind with Ivy and a fork :rofl:


----------



## Seity

6 months should be fine for bran. The only thing I can think might be a concern would be possible allergy if that runs in your family and making sure they drink enough water for the higher fiber intake.


----------

